# Health Care



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Can anyone comment on which areas/regions are more "friendly" when it comes to registering for health care. I am a UK citizen, 55 years old and about to move to Portugal. Obviously health care is a major concern and could effect where to settle in Portugal

Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm close to Figueiro Dos Vinhos in the central zone and our medical centre accepts UK citizens without any problems whatsoever and their website at http://www.portaldasaude.pt/portal/...idados+de+saude/convencoes+internacionais.htm says this: 

Natural citizens of countries that have established agreements and conventions with Portugal covering the protection in sickness and maternity can access health care provided by the National Health Service.


Andorra
Brazil
Cape Verde
Morocco
United Kingdom
To learn more, see:

Social Security - Sou Cidadão - SeguranÃ§a Social 
Directorate-General of Social Security 
Rato No. 1 
Lisbon 1,269 to 144 E-mail : [email protected]

Furthermore, the FdV Farcebook site recently said this: 

Welcome to all the Portuguese immigrants, in particular
Figueiroenses immigrants.
Visit Our County!

Places to visit in figueiró wines, leiria

Erected at the foot of a hill and steeped for various a stream tributaries of the Rio Zêzere Figueiró Wines, offers a scenario green, which involves the beautiful artificial serranias and of the region, and bears the status of ' Vila Florida of Europe ", Declared in 1998.
With eight centuries of history, the city has an interesting heritage, which highlights the convent of our lady do carmo, the tower comarçã and the church matrix. This is a renaissance pórtico and a altarpiece of José Malhoa, who lived long years on this earth, it called ' Sintra from the north ". The life of the artist can be discovered in its former residence, a romantic challet of the end of the nineteenth century open to the public. It is not far from the centre of crafts, permanent space created by the local authority to expose and sell the work of the local craftsmen.
On the outskirts of town should visit is also, at the mouth of the alge, the old ferrarias who manufactured the artillery pieces until the eighteenth century, as well as the many sights spread across the city where if looking bucólicas landscapes.

Meet the main points of interest of figueiró wines. A real top 10 of figueiró wines. The museums, the monuments, the buildings of interest, the towns and villages historic. Enriches the view in the parks and gardens of Figueiró Wines, in the sights, natural parks and protected areas. Cool-if in swimming pools and beaches river in the region and coming. Here are some highlights that must not fail to visit.

The best places to visit in figueiró wines, leiria

House of Malhoa-'The Cocoon'
Annual Wednesday are pantaleon
Are fair Simon (Friday of nuts and are Judas Erwin)
Church of Saint John The Baptist, ecclesiastic parish of figueiró wines
Market figueiró of wines
Viewpoint of mother of God
Riverside Beach Ana of aviz
Tower comarçã

Already now, you know in that position is figueiró wines in the ranking ' City Brand "?

Each municipality has been evaluated 2 times, a nationally and another at regional level (Region Centre) Sub Divided by three categories, business, visit and live. The National Level Figueiró Wines was in the category business in 223 th place, in the category visit was 180 th place and in the category live was in 256 th place. The Regional Level Figueiró Business Wines Stood In Category 85 th place, in the category visit was in 69 th place and in the category live was in 84 th place. The Regional Level The Municipality has fallen 9 positions getting like that in 81 position and the national level, the city was in the 244. Position


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks, that encouraging


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you want to know what the area is like, just click on the link in my signature line and then click on the icon marked 'About Central Portugal' and then click the links that fly off from there. 

For what it's worth, my wife & I are of a similar age to you and we came here about 3 1/2 years ago.......and love it to bits!


----------



## WeeMaurice (Jun 17, 2015)

I live between Bombarral and Obidos. I have had excellent emergency care at CUF Torres Vedras when I developed spreading cellulitis and the dentist I use is excellent. He is also in Torres Vedras. He is excellent with my son who is a dental phobic. I have found the English is almost universally spoken by the medical profession where ever you are in Portugal. As for pharmacists, they are often very helpfull for getting treatment for those minor things - however I have found that some do not speak English but I have always found that if they don't speak English they will speak French.


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks very much for the info. I am thinking of settling in the same approx area .

What is it like living this region ?

Kind Regards

Andy


----------

